
Natgeo on Instagram - asmosoinio
http://instagram.com/natgeo
======
asmosoinio
'@NatGEo is supspending new posts to Instagram. We are very concerned with the
direction of the proposed new terms of service and if they remain as presented
we may close our account.'

